# Toe-nailing with pneumatic nailer problem



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Not sure I have *the* answer for you, but if I were to rent a framing nail gun again, from the same people I would have to tell them about this situation. I have a framing nailer that I use often, and will use the next two weeks, and it will drive a 16d to the head toenail style. David


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

My framing nailer, a senco, does the same thing in tight quarters. 

I use a palm nailer to drive the nails flush after nailing all the toenails with the framing nailer.

It's an extra step, and takes a little more time, but it looks good when I'm done and it's faster and easier than setting them by hand with my framing hammer.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

fabrk8r said:


> My framing nailer, a senco, does the same thing in tight quarters.
> 
> I use a palm nailer to drive the nails flush after nailing all the toenails with the framing nailer.
> 
> It's an extra step, and takes a little more time, but it looks good when I'm done and it's faster and easier than setting them by hand with my framing hammer.


Love my Palm Nailer, couldn’t live without it.

The most inexpensive, easy to repair nailing machine ever made.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Hammers are old fashioned, but they work fine.


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there... what brand of nailer is it? Most come with a removable plastic saftey cap that conceals agressive toenailing teeth. I have the Bostitch F28WW, and the plastic cap pops right on and off. I can't imagine a framing nailer being constructed without those "teeth" used to grip the stock for toenailing.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Not sure who you are asking about this. BUT, if me: Mine is one of those package units which had three (3) guns in the package at the blue home improvement store. I do not build homes, just do HandyMan work and use it occasionally. Yes, it had a plastic tip on the end (pacifier, I called it) and I threw it away real soon. Errr, I think it had an adjustment to set the nail depth and I may have (probably did) fool with it. David


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jun 11, 2010)

I was asking the OP... it sounded from the description of the problem "The safety tip on the nailer tended to slip - nothing grabs onto the wood.", that maybe he just never removed that pacifier part. Great name for it BTW, totally using that from now on.


----------



## eisert (Oct 20, 2009)

I use nailers every day. If you are toe-nailing with a nailer and using an appropriate angle for the nail to do its job, most nailers wont drive the nail flush when actuated. The driver in a pneumatic nailer is only so long. When you tilt the nailer to toe-nail, you are extending the required length of travel required by the driver to flush the head of the nail.


----------

